# Corsair 650D Verfügbarkeit



## STSLeon (9. Januar 2011)

*Corsair 650D Verfügbarkeit*

Hallo, 

ist den schon bekannt, wann das oben genannte Gehäuse in Deutschland verfügbar sein wird? Auch ein ungefährer Preis wäre schön zu wissen. 

Gruß 

STSLeon


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Corsair 650D Verfügbarkeit*

Das wird noch etwas dauern, ich habe derzeit keine Infos hier zu, denke aber das es noch 1-2 Monate dauern kann. Preis wird sich dann entsprechend in den Suchmaschienen auch finden lassen. Sorry aber mir liegen nicht mehr Infos dazu vor.


----------



## STSLeon (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Corsair 650D Verfügbarkeit*

Danke für die Auskunft, dann kann ich mich ja beruhigt zurück lehnen


----------



## ile (11. Januar 2011)

Kann man beim 650 den 200er-Frontlüfter gegen zwei 120er tauschen? Ich hasse 200mm-Lüfter.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Corsair 650D Verfügbarkeit*

habe derzeit das Sample noch nicht hier - wird aber noch vor Verkaufsstart hier zu lande bekannt werden wie es mit den Lüftern gehandelt wird, könnte klappen vom Platz ist es aber argh knapp für 2x120mm. Eind 240er Radiator wird jedenfalls nicht passen - soviel kann man vom Platz her schon sagen.


----------



## xeno75 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Corsair 650D Verfügbarkeit*

Der Thread ist zwar schon etwas älter aber vielleicht ist es ja noch immer interessant:
Ich habe mir mein 650D bei Mindfactory bestellt. Darauf hat sich dann gleich die Lieferzeit vom 2. März auf den 25. März verschoben 

Gute Bilder und Infos, auch zu den Lüftern gibt es im Corsair Forum. Da hat ein glücklicher das Teil bekommen und reichlich Fotos gemacht. Ich kenne es bisher leider nur von der Cebit.

650d pics - The Corsair Support Forums


----------



## Kaki008 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Corsair 650D Verfügbarkeit*

xeno75 das habe ich auch gemacht.
Und laut PCGH soll sich das ja noch auf Mai herauszögern .

Aber das Gehäuse ist der Hammer super Arbeit Corsair.
Genau das auf das ich gewartet habe. 

Und Wakü kann man gut drin verbauen.

Ein Rampage III sollte locker rein passen oder ? es verdeckt halt ein paar von den Kabeldurchführungen..


Greetz


----------



## xeno75 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Corsair 650D Verfügbarkeit*



Kaki008 schrieb:


> Ein Rampage III sollte locker rein passen oder ? es verdeckt halt ein paar von den Kabeldurchführungen..


 
Das Rampage ist ein normales ATX Board glaube ich. Also müsste es passen. 

Wenn sich das Erscheinungsdatum für das Case noch bis Mai verschiebt müsste ich mir ein anderes aussuchen. Aber ich hoffe mal das Mindfactory recht behält. In USA sind ja schon Cases im Verkauf, also wird es hier hoffentlich auch bald soweit sein...


----------



## Kaki008 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Corsair 650D Verfügbarkeit*

Rampage III Extreme ist nen bissl breiter..
Aber das passt perfekt..
Ist ja nunmal wie im 600T innen..


----------



## xeno75 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Corsair 650D Verfügbarkeit*

na, dann muss es nur noch endlich geliefert werden


----------



## FrittenFett (9. März 2011)

*AW: Corsair 650D Verfügbarkeit*

Warum, warum, musste der Deckel so ne Delle bekommen?
Hätte da nicht so ne schöne Mesh Abdeckung wie beim 600D hingepasst?

Ansonsten wäre das Ding echt perfekt gewesen - aber dank der hässlichen Delle keine Chance.


----------



## xeno75 (9. März 2011)

*AW: Corsair 650D Verfügbarkeit*



FrittenFett schrieb:


> Warum, warum, musste der Deckel so ne Delle bekommen?
> Hätte da nicht so ne schöne Mesh Abdeckung wie beim 600D hingepasst?
> 
> Ansonsten wäre das Ding echt perfekt gewesen - aber dank der hässlichen Delle keine Chance.



 Welche "Delle" meinst du denn? Ich hab keine gesehen....oder meinst du das Fach mit dem IEEE 1394 Port? Das kann man ja zumachen...


----------



## FrittenFett (9. März 2011)

*AW: Corsair 650D Verfügbarkeit*

http://img819.imageshack.us/img819/6458/img1861xe.jpg - da auf dem Bild, da wo der 200m Lüfter drunter sitzt...


----------



## xeno75 (9. März 2011)

*AW: Corsair 650D Verfügbarkeit*

Ach so! Na, als Delle würde ich das nicht bezeichnen aber ich gebe zu, dieser Part sieht beim 600t edler aus. 
Aber insgesamt finde ich den kleinen Obsidian einfach total genial - auch nachdem ich ihn mir auf der Cebit angesehen habe.
Ich habe mir eins bestellt, für dich hat Corsair dann ja noch den Graphite


----------



## FrittenFett (10. März 2011)

*AW: Corsair 650D Verfügbarkeit*

Viel zu viel Plastik.


----------



## Kaki008 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Corsair 650D Verfügbarkeit*

Mindfactory hat das Verfügbarkeitsdatum auf morgen verkürzt.
Hoffen wir, dass es morgen soweit ist..

Es ist jetzt bei den Händlern verfügbar.
Hab weiter rum geschaut..

Jacob Elektronik zum Beispiel 

LG Kaki


----------



## xeno75 (11. März 2011)

*AW: Corsair 650D Verfügbarkeit*



Kaki008 schrieb:


> Mindfactory hat das Verfügbarkeitsdatum auf morgen verkürzt.


 
Bis jetzt steht da immer noch 11.3. drin. Mein Maiboard 18.3. Ich hoffe nächste Woche bekomme ich dann alles


----------



## Alex0309 (12. März 2011)

*AW: Corsair 650D Verfügbarkeit*

Ja , ich ich möchte auch dieses Gehäuse haben , sieht einfach nur edel und gut aus. 
Ich dachte das soll erst April rauskommen und jetzt haben das schon einige Händler ,auch Alternate .

Bin schon auf Tests gespannt.

gruß Alex


----------



## xeno75 (13. März 2011)

*AW: Corsair 650D Verfügbarkeit*

Kein Test, aber ein recht guter Eindruck vom Gehäuse:

YouTube - Kanal von LinusTechTips
(Video in Englisch) Mein Gehäuse kommt hoffentlich in dieser Woche


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (14. März 2011)

*AW: Corsair 650D Verfügbarkeit*

Danke für das Feedback


----------

